# Monday's The Day!



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Monday night we are picking our puppy up...we're naming him Deuce. I'm just so excited! We are driving up to PA from here in MD to meet the breeder at 6pm. I'll post pics when we get home and established with him. It's only an 1 1/2 hour drive so it shouldn't be too bad!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you! I'm super excited, I can't even contain myself LOL.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations! How exciting for you! Can hardly wait to see the puppy pictures!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

My husband keeps telling me to stop "nesting" around the house...LOL.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, this time tomorrow evening i'll have my new boy! I can't wait  Can you tell i'm excited?


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's very exciting! I had planned to put Stosh in a crate for the 1 1/2 hr ride home but I just couldn't stand it and held him on my lap. By the time we got home, he was already in love- I was the day I picked him out. Have fun!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Stosh said:


> It's very exciting! I had planned to put Stosh in a crate for the 1 1/2 hr ride home but I just couldn't stand it and held him on my lap. By the time we got home, he was already in love- I was the day I picked him out. Have fun!


LOL you sound like me! My husband's already made the comment that he's glad he actually will get to drive for once since i'll be all over the puppy.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, that's nothing- my husband used to drive to the breeders once a week so I could get a puppy fix! He was so glad when the 8 wks was up. Then I had the bright idea that the breeder would love a visit after a few months- he went along with that too. Sounds like you have a husband as great as mine.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good luck with the new pup.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh my goodness! It's tomorrow! I know you're very excited! I can imagine how I'm going to feel in the Summer of next year (June/ July 2011)!

I'm excited for you!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

You must be soooo excited today!!!! Have a safe drive and post pictures when you can!!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

He's home! We got home around 9pm last night and he did great. Here is a pic!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/144691-introducing-deuce.html


----------

